# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 10 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاربعاء العاشر من فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م

مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#المريخ يثير مخاوف جماهيره قبل الابطال بتعادل جديد مع الشرطة. 
#رمضان عجب يتحدث ل "الصدى"  عن تفاصيل تعاقدة مع الهلال... والانضباط تلتزم الصمت. 
#المريخ يقدم مدربة التونسي ولاعبيه الجدد بكورنثيا مساء اليوم. 
#طاقم تحكيم هجين لمباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري.
#ظ¢ظ ظ  مليار مديونية سوداكال على المريخ.
#بسبب إهمال سوداكال القليل المتبقي... المريخ يفقد فرصة اداء مبارياته في مجموعات الابطال على ملعبه.
#منتخب جنوب السودان يطالب بأداء  مبارياته في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا باستاد الهلال.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... دوري (اخنق فطس) المتخلف.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ يواصل النزيف والاتحاد يرهن المريخ لسودكال وشداد. 
#النابي.. الاحمر في مباراة الاهلي سيختلف..المجلس يقدم المدرب وصفقاته الاجنبيه اليوم.
#بعثة المريخ للقاهرة.... لجنة تأهيل الرد كاسل  تعلن وصول التراك.
#التعادل يحسم مواجهة مريخ الفاشر وتوتي.
#بسبب أبوتريكة... الفيفا يحرم الشحات وكهرباء من استكمال مونديال الأندية.
#المريخ يستقبل الجامايكي.. و ميرفت حسين رئيسا لبعثة المريخ.
#المريخ يكلف خمسة قانونيين  لمناهضة قرار الانضباط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسقط في كمين الشرطة بالدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تعادل الشرطة القضارف سلبيا مع مضيفه المريخ، على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني امس الثلاثاء، بالجولة التاسعة للدوري السوداني.


وهذا التعادل هو الثاني على التوالي للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ، نصر الدين النابي، بعد تعادله الجولة السابقة أمام الخرطوم الوطني.

وتعثر  المريخ بالتعادل الرابع هذا الموسم ليرفع رصيده إلى 19 نقطة، أعادته إلى  الصدارة على حساب الهلال (18)، بينما رفع الشرطة رصيده إلى 7 نقاط، في  المركز 14.

وخاض النابي المباراة بلاعب محور واحد هو ضياء الدين  محجوب، مظهرا نيته اللعب بشكل هجومي قبل مواجهة الأهلي المصري بدوري  الأبطال، ولعب برباعي الهجوم البوركيني أرونولج ويند بانجا وسيف تيري ومحمد  عباس ولاعب فئة الشباب الجزولي حسين.

ولم تفلح محاولات المريخ في أول ربع ساعة في تشكيل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى حارس الشرطة إبراهيم يوسف، وبعدها بدأ الفريق يهاجم بشراسة.

وفي الدقيقة 21، سدد ضياء محجوب من خارج الصندوق، وبرع الحارس إبراهيم في تحويل الكرة القوية إلى ركلة زاوية.

وفي الدقيقة 30، خسر المريخ جهود الظهير الأيسر عبد المنعم طبنجة، بسبب شد عضلي، ودخل بدلا منه أحمد آدم بيبو.

وعاد المريخ في الدقيقة 32 لتشكيل خطورة على مرمى الشرطة، بتسديدة قوية زاحفة من عباس استلمها الحارس إبراهيم يوسف بثبات.

وفي  الدقيقة 40، اخترق الجزولي حسين دفاع الشرطة من العمق، ومرر بمهارة على  يمينه لسيف تيري القادم من الخلف، والذي سدد كرة قوية على الزاوية اليسرى،  تألق إبراهيم يوسف في صدها ببراعة وأكمل الدفاع تشتيتها.

ورد الشرطة في الدقيقة 45 بتسديدة قوية من ركلة حرة للاعب الوسط حسن سليمان.

وفي الشوط الثاني، واصل المريخ سيطرته على المباراة برغبة هجومية، ولكن الشرطة صمد بقوة بقيادة المدافع علي جعفر.

وسعى  الشرطة لتطبيق منهجه بقطع الكرات ونقل الهجمات المرتدة عن طريق ثنائي  الوسط سليمان عز الدين وشرف الدين آدم، لكن الفريق لم يشكل خطورة كبيرة على  مرمى المريخ.

وفي الدقيقة 65، حول حارس الشرطة إبراهيم يوسف كرة خطيرة سددها بيبو زاحفة من مخالفة خارج الصندوق، إلى ركلة زاوية.

وأجرى  النابي التبديل الثاني بخروج المهاجم سيف تيري، ودخول المهاجم النيجيري  توني أدجو، ثم خروج وجدي ودخول عزام عادل، في الدقيقة 70.

ثم دخل بكري المدينة في الدقيقة 78 بدلا عن لاعب الوسط ويند بانجا.

وكاد بكري بعد دقيقتين من دخوله أن يحرز هدفا، عبر كرة مررها داخل منطقة الست ياردات، لكن بكري المدينة انزلق متأخرا على الكرة.

وفي الدقيقة 90+1، أنقذ علي جعفر الشرطة من فرصة هدف محقق للاعب عزام عادل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يحبط قاعدته أمام الشرطة القضارف

  المريخ



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قبل رحلته الإفريقية المرتقبة.

حسم التعادل من دون أهدافٍ نتيجة مباراة المريخ والشرطة القضارف في  المباراة التي جرت ضمن المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.





وأحبط  الفريق الشهير بـ”الأحمر” قاعدته قبل رحلته الإفريقية المرتقبة لخوض غمار  أولى مبارياته في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا أمام الأهلي المصري.

ووصل المريخ إلى النقطة الـ”19â€³، فيما حاز ممثل القضارف على النقطة الـ”7â€³.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ السوداني يعلن وصول الأوغندي سعيدي 

  الأوغندي سعيدي


 الخرطوم: باج نيوز


كان في استقبال اللاعب مدير الكرة، أنس نصر الدين.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن وصول لاعبه الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه، الأربعاء، للانضمام إلى تحضيرات الفريق.



ومن المنتظر أنّ يظهر اللاعب الأوغندي في تدريبات المريخ اليوم قبل السفر إلى مصر.
ويتأهب المريخ السوداني إلى خوض غمار دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا عندما يلاقي الأهلي المصري في السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري.
وأوقعت القرعة المريخ في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي، وسيمبا التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: سوء الحظ أسقطنا في فخ الشرطة.. وضيق الوقت يؤرقني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
أرجع  نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ، تعادل فريقه سلبيا أمام الشرطة  القضارف، مساء الثلاثاء في الدوري السوداني، إلى سوء الحظ.

وقال المدرب التونسي، في تصريح ل: "سوء الحظ حرمنا من تحقيق الفوز على الشرطة، لقد فعلنا كل شيء في الهجوم لكن الكرة لم تدخل المرمى".

وأضاف: "الحظ لم يعاندنا في هذه المباراة فقط، بل في المباريات السابقة حيث أضعنا فرصا سهلة".

وأعرب النابي عن حزنه لفقدان 4 نقاط في مباراتين متتاليتين، متمنيا تعويض تلك النقاط في المباريات المقبلة.

وزاد: "الفريق يحتاج عملا كبيرا، وهدفنا ظهور المريخ بشكل جيد في مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا".

وأوضح  أن عمله الفني خلال الأسبوع الماضي الذي قضاه مع الفريق، تركز على الجانب  النظري، لافتا إلى أنه يواجه مشكلة تتعلق بضيق الوقت لتجهيز الفريق  للاستحقاقات المحلية والقارية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يكشف عن موعد تقديم مدربه الجديد 

  نصر الدين النابي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفقًا للمكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن مؤتمرٍ صحفي، الأربعاء، لتقديم مدربه الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي واللاعبين الجدد.



وقال  النادي بحسب المكتب الإعلامي” سيتمّ تقديم مدرب الفريق نصر الدين النابي  واللاعبين الجدد وذلك يوم الأربعاء الموافق 10 فبراير 2021 الساعة السادسة  مساءً”.
ونصر الدين النابي، كان قد تمّ التعاقد معه للإشراف على المريخ خلفًا للفرنسي ديديه قوميز الذي غادر لتولي تدريب سيمبا التنزاني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقدم مدربه الجديد وطاقمه المعاون َلاعبيه المحترفين الجدد عبر مؤتمر صحفي مساء اليوم الأربعاء بفندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدء العمل في مضمار الإستاد ...












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة الامس امام الشرطة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم تواصل التوهان وتخسر من الوادي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ صعق حي الوادي  نيالا، نظيره الخرطوم الوطني، بالفوز عليه 2-0، الثلاثاء، على ستاد حليم  شداد، في إطار الجولة التاسعة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز هدفي حي الوادي نيالا، أيمن عبد الرحمن وطارق لوكا في الدقيقتين 25 و70.

ورفع حي الوادي نيالا، رصيده إلى 14 نقطة في المركز الرابع، بينما تجمد رصيد الخرطوم الوطني عند 13 نقطة في المركز الخامس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قطب المريخ انس يكرم الضو قدم الخير
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قام قطب  المريخ انس الطاهر سالم بتكريم مدرب المريخ العام الضو قدم الخير خلال  الحفل التكريمي الذي اقامه ابناء المريخ امس الاول ويعد تكريم انس مثاليا  وغير مسبوق باعتبار انه جاء من شخص عرف بتكريم قدامي لاعبي المريخ طوال  الفترات الماضية بينهم حامد بريمة وجندي والعجب هذا وقد اكد انس الطاهر انه  سيواصل في تكريم ابناء المريخ المبرزين ومن الشخصيات المحبوبه لدي جماهير  المريخ وقاعدته العريضة الممتدة داخل وخارج السودان .. انس سبق له العمل في  القطاع السني لنادي المريخ طوال خمس سنوات منواصلة قدم للكرة السودانية  وليد علاء الدين وابراهومة وحسين افول وغيرهم من اللاعبين المبرزين وقتها  في نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الأبيض يبحث عن الفوز الثالث تواليا.. والأمل عطبرة يسعى لمواصلة انتفاضته
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تختتم  مواجهات الجولة الـ9 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بـ4 مباريات اليوم الأربعاء، وتحقيق الفوز يضيق الخناق على البعض، ويخرج البعض الآخر عن منطقة  الهبوط.

وتبرز مواجهتان كبيرتان، الأولى بين حي العرب بورتسودان  والأمل عطبرة على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، والثانية تجمع أهلي مروي وهلال  الساحل على ملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان.

(حي العرب بورتسودان × الأمل عطبرة)

مباراة  حي العرب بورتسودان والأمل عطبرة تعتبر قمة في الجولة، ويسعى خلالها الأول  للعودة لسكة الانتصارات التي غابت عنه في الجولتين السابقتين، وتراجع  ترتيبه إلى المركز التاسع برصيد 10 نقاط.

في المقابل يسعى الأمل  عطبرة صاحب الترتيب السابع برصيد 13 نقطة، لمواصلة انتفاضته بتحقيق الفوز  الثالث على التوالي، والقفز إلى المراكز الـ4 الأولى "المربع الذهبي".

(أهلي مروي × هلال الساحل)

مباراة أهلي مروي صاحب الترتيب الخامس برصيد 13 نقطة، وضيفه هلال الساحل صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 16 نقطة، ستكون مثيرة.

هلال الساحل المترنح بالتعثر في آخر مواجهتين بالتعادل والخسارة، أمامه فرصة للوصول للنقطة 19 قد يتربع بهم على الصدارة.

(هلال الفاشر × أهلي شندي)

وعلى  ستاد حليم/شداد، لا خيار أمام أهلي شندي للتعافي من 3 خسائر متتالية، إلا  الفوز على هلال الفاشر، الذي استعاد أنفاسه بعد 4 هزائم متتالية، بتعادله  في الجولة السابقة مع توتي.

ويحتل هلال الفاشر المركز الخامس عشر  "قبل الأخير برصيد 5 نقاط، بينما يمتلك أهلي شندي 9 نقاط يحتل بهم المركز  العاشر في جدول الترتيب.

(هلال كادوقلي × هلال الأبيض) 

وعلى ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، يستضيف هلال كادوقلي نظيره هلال الأبيض المنتشي بتحقيقه انتصارين متتاليين.

ويحتل هلال كادوقلي المركز الثالث عشر برصيد 8 نقاط، فيما يحتل هلال الأبيض المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 8 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توتي والسلاطين يتعادلا سلبيا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع لبطولة الدوري الممتاز تعادل المريخ الفاشر وتوتي بدون اهداف بعد مباراة متوسطة الاداء بين الطرفين
ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 5 نقاط وتوتي الى 10 تقاط في المركز العاشر فيما يجلس السلاطين في مؤخرة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قبل التوقيع الرسمى اليوم..كورة سودانية ترصد التحديات التى تواجه نصر الدين النابى فى مشواره مع المريخ




تقرير كورة سودانية- فيصل صيام 

تترقب القاعدة المريخية انطلاقة دورى المجموعات من ابطال افريقيا والتى سيدشنها الفريق الاحمر بمواجهة الاهلى المصرى بالقاهرة ، الفرقة الحمراء غابت عن الوصول لهذه الادوار طوال السنوات الاخيرة لوداعها البطولة مبكرا ، وتمنى الجماهير المريخ نفسها بان يقدم الفريق مستويات مميزة حتى يرضى تطلعاتها ، ويضع اهل القبيلة الحمراء امال كبيرة فى المدير الفنى الجديد التونسى الاصل البلجيكى الجنسية نصر الدين النابى قبل التوقيع الرسمى معه اليوم فى مؤتمر صحفى بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم والذى يعتبر واحد من المدربين المميزين وله تجربة ناجحة مع عدد من الاندية الافريقية فى مقدمتها الهلال السودانى الذى اشرف على قيادته الفنية قبل عدة مواسم .

رغم الثقة الكبيرة والقدرات العالية للنابى الا ان هنالك عدد من التحديات يتنظر ان تواجهه فى مشواره الفنى مع المريخ والتى ستقوم ( كورة سودانية) بسردها فى هذا التقرير .

الالتزام الادارى مع المدرب

المتابع لمسيرة المريخ طوال استلام مجلس الرئيس الحالى ادم سوداكال يلاحظ كثرة المدربين الذين اشرفوا على تدريب الفريق فى فترات متقاربة جدا وغادروا النادى بين مدرب يتقدم باستقالته او مدرب تتم اقالته لاسباب متفاوتة ، لكن الشئ الرابط بين اغلب المدربين هو عدم الالتزام المالى من قبل مجلس الادارة حيث اشتكى البعض من تاخير استلام حقوقهم الشهرية ، تبقى هذه الحقوق المالية واحدة من التحديات التى يتوقع ان تواجه المدرب التونسى الاصل فى حال توفرت وتهيات له الظروف المناسبة سيجتهد المدير الفنى فى وضع بصماته فى المريخ اما فى حال حدوث اى تقصير سيجد النابى نفسه مواجه بمصير من سبقوه ويترك تدريب النادى.
المعروف ان المريخ اشرف على تدريبه عدد من المدربين وطنيين او غير سودانيين على سبيل المثال يامن الزولفانى – امين المسلمى وجمال خشارم وجميعهم لم يعمروا فى النادى الاحمر.















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ثنائية فرنسية تعبر بريال مدريد فخ خيتافي وتستعيد وصافة الدوري الاسباني
• يوفنتوس يقصي إنتر ميلان بالتعادل السلبي ويتأهل لنهائي كأس إيطاليا
• مانشستر يونايتد يفك شفرة وست هام.. وبورنموث يفاجئ بيرنلي في كأس الاتحاد 
• ليون يصعد لثمن نهائي كأس فرنسا بسحق أجاكسيو بخماسية مقابل هدف
• ريو افي يتخطى عقبة ضيفه تونديلا بثنائية في الدوري البرتغالي
• باشاك شهير يطيح بفنربخشة "المنقوص" بهدفين لهدف من كأس تركيا
• الهلال يقسو على العين في انتفاضة العودة للانتصارات بالدوري السعودي
• اليويفا ينقل مباراة مانشستر يونايتد ضد سوسييداد في الدوري الأوروبي إلى إيطاليا
• جائزة اللعب النظيف للرياضة الألمانية تذهب لثنائي بايرن جوريتسكا وكيميتش
• قرار الحظر يهدد لقاء أتلتيكو وتشيلسي بدوري ابطال أوروبا بسبب كورونا
• عقب إجرائه العملية الجراحية.. راموس: لم يكن أمامي أي خيار آخر
• تقارير صحفية: راموس يبلغ ريال مدريد بأن مستقبله في "نادٍ أوروبي" آخر‎
• برشلونة في اختبار صعب أمام إشبيلية بكأس ملك إسبانيا مساء الليلة
• رسميا.. سان جيرمان يخسر نجمه الأرجنتيني آنخيل دي ماريا أمام برشلونة
• رسميًا.. الفيفا يحرم الشحات وكهربا من استكمال مونديال الأندية
• العين السعودي يدرس تقديم شكوى ضد الهلال بسبب مشاركة اللاعب الحمدان
• الوحدة الإماراتي مستعد الاستضافة المجموعة الخامسة لأبطال اسيا 2021
• راكيتيتش: ميسي يستحق ما يحصل عليه.. ولن أحتفل أمام برشلونة
• ليفاندوفسكي: المونديال سيتوج مسيرة تاريخية للبايرن
• كومان: لا يجب مقارنة ميسي ببيليه وكرويف.. ميسي الأفضل بالتاريخ
• لوبيتيجي: مباراة برشلونة ستكون جميلة وجذابة وصعبة
• موسيماني: علينا الاستفادة من مباراتي الدحيل وبايرن أمام بالميراس
• جوارديولا: لا أعلم موعد عودة أجويرو
• مرشح لرئاسة برشلونة: أرفض تصريح لابورتا.. وهذه وصفة كارثة الديون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9


* هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) هلال الأبيض 15:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) أهلي شندي 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة 18:15  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


* اهلي مروي (-- : --) هلال الساحل 18:15  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 


* أتلانتا (-- : --) نابولي 21:45  ليبيا  ذهاب (0-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  نصف النهائي


* إشبيلية (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  غير متوفرة  مباراة واحدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 5


* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 19:30  beIN 1  مباراة واحدة


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) بريستول سيتي 21:30  beIN 2  مباراة واحدة


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) برايتون 21:30  beIN 4  مباراة واحدة


* إيفرتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 22:15  beIN 1  مباراة واحدة





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9


* مريخ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (0 : 0) توتي
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (0 : 0) الشرطة القضارف
* حي الوادي نيالا (2 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
‏
#الترتيب : المريخ (19) الهلال (18) هلال الساحل (13) الخرطوم (13) الاهلي مروي (13)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ريال مدريد (2 : 0) خيتافي
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (51) ريال مدريد (46) برشلونة (43) إشبيلية (42) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 


* يوفنتوس (0 : 0) انتر ميلان
‏
#ملحوظة : يوفنتوس يخطف بطاقة التأهل بفضل فوزه في الذهاب 2-1

..................................................  .....

❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 5


* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) وست هام
* بيرنلي (0 : 2) بورنموث

#ملحوظة : مانشستر يونايتد وبورنموث يتأهلان إلى ربع النهائي

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* العين (0 : 5) الهلال
* الفتح (1 : 1) النصر

#الترتيب : الشباب (35) الهلال (33) الأهلي (33) الاتحاد (28) النصر (25)


..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة الامس شهدت اول مشاركة رسمية للاعبنا النيحيري توني ايدجوماريغوي ||

نتمني لك التوفيق معناâپ¦



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأشيرات دخول للمهندسين المصريين للبلاد

وهما المهندس / أحمد عيد عبدالعاطي والمهندس / طه محمد عبدالله وهما المشرفين والمكلفين من قبل شركاتهم من أجل تركيب التراك.

والإجراءات الصارمة من قبل الداخلية والخارجية المصرية بشأن مواطنيها خارج مصر تجري محاولات مع قنصلية جمهورية مصر بالخرطوم من أجل التسريع في دخولهم حتى تتم عملة تركيب المضمار.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي يدلي بافادات مهمة لسبورتاق

                                                                                                                              تحدث المدرب التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" لـ#سبورتاق عقب نهاية جولة فريقه  "المريخ" أمام " الشرطة القضارف" والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي مساء الأمس  وقال: "الفريق يحتاج في إلى عمل كبير لأن هدفنا ليس الدوري فقط، هدفنا   الظهور بصورة جيدة في دوري المجموعات الأفريقية، مع ذلك وقف الحظ أمام  الفريق خلال المبارتين الأخيرتين وشاهدنا جميعاً حجم الفرص الضائعة".

 وأضاف: "هنالك تدَرج في تحسن المستوى والاداء؛ انا حزين على إضاعة النقاط  ولكن نحن في بداية الدوري ونقدر على تصحيح الأوضاع في الدوري مع الوقت".

 وأستطرد: "أهم شيء بالنسبة ليّ هو التطور في الاستيعاب لكن العمل خلال  الأسبوع الأول لي كان عملا نظريا والشغل النظري لا يعطي نتائج مباشرة و  المشكلة التي اتعبتني هي عامل الوقت وجدول المباريات، ثلاث مباريات خلال  أسبوع لا تسعف الفريق لإلتقاط الأنفاس ولا تسمح للجهاز الفني بالتغيرات  الفنية لذلك الوقت المتوفر بعد كل مباراة كان للاستشفاء ومحاولة التصحيح  نظرياً".

 وواصل "النابي" حديثه قائلاً : "مباريات دوري المجموعات أعلى بكثير من  الدوري الممتاز، والتحضير لها كان يجب ان يكون مبرمجا من قبل عبر أسس علمية  ولم يتم ذلك؛ ولكن مباريات الدوري القوية ساعدتنا كجهاز فني في اخذ فكرة  أكثر عن خصوصيات اللاعبين ومستواهم، واظن ان مباراة -الخرطوم من افضل  المباريات التي شاهدناها خلال الموسم وأيضاً قوة مباراة -الشرطة اليوم  ستساعد الفريق خلال المباراة المقبلة الأكثر قوة أمام الأهلي المصري".

 وأضاف: "وقف الحظ أمام المريخ وشاهدنا فرصا ضائعة وكرات تصطدم بالقائم  فضلاً عن التكتل الدفاعي مع ذلك المريخ وجد الفرص وعانده الحظ".

  وأردف : "أنا أشجع فكرة لاعب السنية ولكنها تؤثر على القرار الفني وانا  دائم السؤال لدائرة الكرة حول التبديلات هل نستطيع إضافة لاعب او تغير اخر  بما يلائم قانون لاعب السنية، لابد من تشجيع الفكرة ولكن عملياً لها تأثير  سلبي جداً على توازن الفريق والتبديلات، ولم استطع  تبديل  - الجزولي رغم  شعوره بالتعب، ومثلا  رغبت في إعطاء فرصة للمحترف -توني ولكنه لم يكن  جاهزاً كما يكفي  واصابة طبنجة لاعب السنية أثرت على التبديلات بضرورة  اجراء تبديلين دفعة واحدة بسبب القانون".

 وأختتم التونسي حديثه قائلاً: "خلال الأسبوع الذي تواجدنا فيه عملنا على  التشخيص وعملنا على اخذ فكرة عن خصوصيات اللاعبين المتوفرين والمحترفين وهو  شيء ايجابي جداً لكن مع بعض الهفوات للأسف، فمثلاً خلال الجولة الماضية لم  أكن اعلم كما أشير إليِّ ان اللاعب -وجدي لايستطيع الاداء جيداً في وسط  الميدان المتقدم وهذه هي الملاحظات التي قصدتها لو كنت اعلم لما اشركته في  تلك الخانة، ولكن عموماً الموسم لا يزال طويلا ولن نتأسف على النقاط،  والأفضل ان نخسر نقطتين مقابل الحصول على تميز الاداء وتصاعد مستوى الفريق  ونستطيع تعويض النقاط مع جديّة العمل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماتوكس" يطمئن المريخ قبل بداية مشواره

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المهاجم  الجامايكي "دارين ماتوكس" المنضم حديثاً لكشوفات المريخ إبان فترة  الانتقالات الاستثنائية التي تم تخصيصها لناديي القمة لتدعيم صفوفهما قبل  إنطلاقة مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، طمأن المسئولين بالمريخ على  وضعه البدني وبدد مخاوف أن يكون قد توقف من التدريبات لأشهر طويلة.  وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن المهاجم الجامايكي أكد أنه لم يتوقف عن  التدريبات وأنه ظل مواظبا على المشاركة في تحضيرات فريقه السابق  "سينسيناتي" الأمريكي ليحافظ على لياقته البدنية وحتى يكون جاهزاً للمشاركة  مع منتخب بلاده .  وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "ماتوكس" أكد قدرته على الوصول لجاهزية  بدنية "مكتملة" في وقت قريب وأشار لأنه سيحتاج فقط لاستعادة فورمة اللعب  التنافسي تدريجياً لأنه لم يؤد مباريات تنافسية طوال العام الماضي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من "السيستم".. سبورتاق يكشف المثير عن ملف طرمبيل

  تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات مثيرة حول ملف اللاعب "عمر موسى" الشهير  بـ"طرمبيل"، لاعب نادي "الشرطة القضارف" من داخل نظام مطابقة الانتقالات  المعروف بـ"TMS".

 وبحسب المعلومات فإن اللاعب تم إدخال بياناته في "السيستم" يوم "١٢"  نوفمبر من العام المنصرم قبل ثلاثة أيام من إغلاق نافذة إنتقالات اللاعبين  الرئيسية، من طرف مسؤول نظام الإنتقالات بالنادي.

 ولم يحصل ملف اللاعب على اعتماد مسؤول "TMS" بالاتحاد السوداني ليظل الملف  معلقاً حتى اليوم تحت وصف "Awaiting Confirmation" أي في إنتظار الإعتماد،  الأمر الذي يعني عدم إكتمال ملف اللاعب من حيث البيانات والمستندات  المرفقة.

 ولا تصدر شهادة الإنتقال المحلية "DTC" لأي لاعب إلاّ في حال إكتمال  إنتقاله بشكل صحيح ومنحه صفة "نشط" أو Active بالعلامة الخضراء في النظام.

 وتفتح قضية "طرمبيل" الباب واسعاً للتساؤلات حول البطاقة التي صدرت له وظل  يشارك بها مع فريقه خلال المباريات الفائتة، علماً أن البطاقة لا يتم  إصدارها إلاّ بعد إصدار شهادة النقل المحليّة في "السيستم".

 وكان نادي "الهلال" قد تقدم بشكوى طاعناً في صحّة مشاركة اللاعب "طرمبيل"  في المواجهة التي جمعت بين الفريقين في الجولة الفائتة من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يستبعد "طرمبيل" من مواجهة المريخ اليوم

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن نادي الشرطة القضارف استبعد مهاجمه "عمر موسى"  الشهير بـ"عمر طرمبيل" من قائمة الفريق التي ستخوض مواجهة اليوم أمام  "المريخ" والتي تنطلق في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم  الوطني بنادي الأسرة.

 ويعد "طرمبيل" من العناصر الأساسية في توليفة المدير الفني لـ"الشرطة محمد  الطيب"، وكان اللاعب مثار شكوى في الجولة الماضية تقدم بها الهلال بعد  نهاية مباراة الفريقين في الجولة الماضية طاعنا في صحة تسجيل اللاعب في  كشوفات نادي الشرطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربعة مواجهات ساخنة في ختام الجولة التاسعة

  تُختَتَم مباريات الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بأربع مباريات تقام عصر ومساء اليوم الأربعاء.

 تُفتَتَح الجولة بمباراة "هلال كادوقلي" و"هلال الأبيِّض" على ملعب  الخرطوم العتيق ويسعى الفريقان لتصحيح الأوضاع في الدوري ولكل منهما "8"  نقاط، يتفوق "التبلدي" بعدد الأهداف ومركزه الـ "12" في الترتيب العام.

  ويسعى "الأسود" لفض تلك الشراكة في النقاط وتجاوز الترتيب الـ"13" عندما يلتقيان في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم.

 على ذات الملعب يلتقي "هلال الفاشر" و "الأهلي شندي" في السابعة والنصف من  مساء اليوم ويدخل "الخيَّالة" الجولة برصيد "5" نقطة في المركز قبل الأخير  من جدول الترتيب، بينما يدخل "النمور" الجولة برصيد "9" نقاط في الترتيب  العاشر.

 وعلى أرضية ملعب "نادي الأسرة" يلتقي "حي العرب" و"الأمل عطبرة" في  السابعة والنصف مساءاً ويدخل "السوكرتا" الجولة وفي رصيدهم "10" نقاط بينما  يدخل "فهود الشمال" وفي رصيدهم "13" نقطة في الترتيب السابع.

 بينما يستضيف ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان مواجهة "الأهلي مروي" و"الهلال  الساحلي" في السابعة والنصف مساءاً ويسعى "الساحلي" لمواصلة رحلة التألق في  النسخة الحالية مع تقليل الفارق والبحث عن استعادة الصدارة وتجاوز المركز   الرابع في الترتيب وللفريق "13" نقطة بالاشتراك مع "الخرطوم الوطني" الذي  خسر جولة ألامس أمام "حي الوادي".

 في المقابل يبحث "ملوك الشمال" عن تجاوز "الساحلي" خلال المباراة وتجاوزه في الترتيب العام وللفريق "13" نقطة في المركز الخامس.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في  حدث فريد خلال مباراة المريخ و الشرطة القضارف || لايوجد لوحة تبديل في  الملعب ، الحكم الرابع يقوم بالصراخ و مناداة اللاعب بالخروج من أرضية  الملعب لإتمام عملية التبديل .؟؟؟ 


انه دوري شداد المخرف وبقيه الكهول والعجزه
دوري كشداد العجوز من زمن العصور
الوسطى والقديمه

  ناس همهم أن يجلسوا على الكراسي ويقضوا اليوم ونسات.

دي الونسه اللتي تحدث عنها موجوده في مكاتب الاتحاد.

هم الواحد يطلع من المكتب والذهاب إلى البيت لكي يتناول ما لز وطاب من قروش الفيفا اللتي يرسلها لهم بالدولار الحي.

اتحاد كلهم يتسابقون إلى البعثات الرياضيه لكي ياخذوا  نثريات الرحلات والتمتع بالأكل وشراء الهدايا التذكارية لاسرهم من أموال الاتحادات الرياضية ومبالغ التسجيلات ورعايه الدوري. 

ما قادرين إلى الآن يعملوا إضافات في استاد ام درمان اللذي شارف على المائه عام.

اصلا هذا الاتحاد دمار الكره السودانيه وعلى جمهور الرياضه خلعهم ولا علينا إيقاف النشاط الرياضي في السودان 10سنوات حتى ينصلح حال البلد، ولكن مع وجود الجوغه العطاله المخرفين ديل لا أحد يحلم بتطور الرياضه خصوصا في وجود تلك الأوجه النحسه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 
 علم #سبورتاق أن إدارة نادي المريخ أكملت بشكل نهائي صفقة لاعبين ناشئين  من نادي "الهدف" أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى بعطبرة لدعم فريق الشباب بالنادي،  على أن يتم التوقيع الرسمي خلال فترة الإنتدابات التكميلية التي تنطلق في  الثامن من مارس المقبل.

 وبحسب المصادر، فان إدارة النادي الأحمر توصلت لإتفاق نهائي مع نادي "الهدف" لضم اللاعبين "ياسر عوض" و"بشار فريد".

 ويلعب "ياسر" المعروف بـ"جوباك" في خط الوسط رغم صغر سنه، حيث لا يزال طالبا بمدرسة عطبرة الجنوبية الأساسية.

 وقدم اللاعب مستويات مكنته من دخول  تشكيلة الفريق الأساسية تحت إشراف المدرب "الطاهر حماد" النجم الدولي السابق.

 بينما يبلغ بشّار "19" عاماً وينشط في خط الهجوم، وسبق له المشاركة مع منتخب السودان في بطولة "ج" للمدراس بقطر.

 وكان الثنائي قد لفت الأنظار خلال مشاركتهما مع فريق الهدف في الدوري المحلي و أمام "الزومة" العاصمي في منافسات الدوري التأهيلي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يمهل "عطا المنان" ويهدد بالشرطة والخارجية

                                                                                                                            وجه البروفيسور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدمSFA خطاباً يوم الثلاثاء 9 فبراير 2021، الى قنصل  سفارة دولة غانا في الخرطوم أسامة عطا المنان، طالب من خلاله بسداد مبلغ  7680 دولار امريكي.   وأوضح الخطاب ان المبلغ عبارة عن فرق سعر في تاشيرات سفر بعثة المنتخب  الوطني الاول لمواجهة غانا في الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات امم افريقيا، واشار  الخطاب الى ان الاتحاد السوداني تسلم وصلاً من القنصل بأن قيمة التاشيرة  الواحدة 300 دولاراً، بينما ثبت للاتحاد ان قيمة التاشيرة 60 دولاراً،  وكانت بعثة المنتخب ضمت 32 فرداً.  وذكر رئيس الاتحاد في الخطاب أن من متطلبات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدمFIFA  ومراجعه المكلف بمراجعة الاموال المنصرفة من مبالغ برامج التطوير تشمل  مستندات الصرف عامة، وصور الشيكات، وفي حال سفر المنتخب الوطني يطالب  المراجع المكلف من FIFA نسخة من تذاكر الطيران عليها القيمة ولايكفي الحصول  على وصل باستلام المبلغ من شركة الطيران المعنية او من وكالة سفر السفر في  حالة شراء التذاكر منها، ونسخة من تاشيرات الدخول المختومة على الجواز  والتي تبين القيمة ولايكتفي بالوصل الصادر من السفارة او سلطات المطار.  ومنح رئيس الاتحاد اسبوع واحد للقنصل من أجل سداد المبلغ المالي، مؤكدا على  أن الاتحاد سيكون حريصا على تبرئة ذمته المالية بعد نهاية الاسبوع وسيفتح  بلاغا في الشرطة ويخاطب وزارة الخاجية في السودان وسفارة غانا في مصر  ووزراة الخارجية في غانا مع رفع كل المستندات للاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدمFIFA، وللمراجع المكلف منه بمراجعة حساباته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك 

البطريق 


*تم اعلان كلية المنتخب الجديدة 
*أعني كلية المنتخب السياسي 
*والذي يشبه المنتخب الكروي 
*فكورتنا بتشبه سياستنا وسياستنا بتشبه رغيفتنا ورغيفتنا بتشبه رهيفتنا المقدودة دوماً 
*كالعادة نهلل لكل تشكيل جديد للمنتخب 
*مع الإبقاء على الكابتن (رغم إنو بكون ما رفع ولا كاس) وتلاتة أربعة من الكلية القديمة 
*القصة ماقصة اختيار لاعبين جدد 
*وإن كان تجديد الدماء محور مهم في عملية التطور والتقدم أو على الأقل الثبات في الحتة الما قادرين نثبت فيها 
*ولكن القصة قصة خطط وتكتيكات تخرج بالمنتخب من القاع في التصنيف إلى مراكز أعلى من القاع 
*قبعنا في القاع سنينا حتى ظننا أننا بني قينوقاع 
*اقتصادياً في القاع 
*سياسياً في القاع 
*رياضياً في القاع 
*حتى الهلال بصفره تجوز تسميته القعقاع 
*إنتاجياً في القاع 
*علمياً في القاع 
*حتى جنيهنا وسط العملة في قاع القاع 
*في أي روليت دولي لا ينافسنا بشر على القاع 
*وحينما نخجل 
*نغيّر الكلية لنبقى أيضاً في القاع 
*لأننا شعب كده 
*لا يتنسم القومية على إطلاقها 
*نحبها جهوية وقبلية وحزبية 
*وننظر للوطن ككيكة يجب على القبيلة أو الجهة أو الحزب أن يكون له نصيب الأسد منها 
*الوطن كيكة نأكلها طالما الأقدار رمته تحتنا 
*وكلو زول ياكل أكلتو ويفرتق حلتو 
*ونسأل 
*هل لدينا قناعة بفشل التشكيل السابق؟
*أم أن المحاصصات بالذات بعد توقيع الإتفاقيات أوجبت إعلان تشكيل جديد نزيح فيهو المجال لرفقاء اقتسام الكيكة؟؟؟
*مش قلت ليكم بننظر للوطن ككيكة ؟؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*ندرك إفرازات عهد الفساد 
*ونعرف أنها من مسببات التردي الإقتصادي الذي نعانيه الآن
*ولكن هل هذا مبرر لسقوط المواطن بسرعة الصاروخ في قاع المعاناة وسقوط الجنيه بسرعة البرق في أحضان التلاشي؟؟؟
*مع العلم بأن كلية المنتخب المحلول 
*الدولة دي ما قصرت معاها في شئ 
*واجهات ووجاهات ومرتبات لو قالوا للواحد فيهم أكتب الدايرو ما بكتب الرقم البقبضو ده 
*أيها الناس 
*هذه الثورة تحتاح لتلك الثورة
*وإلا 
*الفورة مية 
*وليبق المواطن مية سنة مستني قيمو 
*قوموا لثورتكم يرحمكم الله 
*المهم 
*البطريق طائر ولكنه لا يطير
*كان دخل البحر تأكله الحيتان 
*وكان مرق البر تأكله الفقمة 
*وكان مشى الجليد يأكله الدب 
*عليكم الله بالصفات دي البطريق ما بشبه 
الهلال؟
*طائر وما بطير 
*يقوم يدخل المجموعات 
*لو قابل تيم من فرق البحر الأبيض تأكله الحيتان 
*ناس الترجي والنجم والتطوان 
*وكان قابل تيم أفريقي صِرْف تأكله الفقمة 
*ناس مازيمبي 
*وكان مشى على دول الغابة تأكله الأفيال 
*ناس إينمبا والمطرة كابه 
*الدور ده أخير البطريق 
*ناس صن داونز ديل كرونتهم ذاتها ما زي حقت الناس خليها كورتهم
*المهم 
*زمان تمشي السوق تقول بي كم 
*يقول ليك مثلاً بي ميه 
*تقول ليهو وتاني 
*يقول ليك جيب تسعين 
*تقول ليهو كتيرة 
*يقول ليك جيب ستين وعلي الطلاق ولا من محلها 
*أسي تمشي لي نفس الزول 
*وتسأل عن نفس السلعة بكم 
*هب 
*هب ساي في الخيال قال ليك بي ميه 
*لو قلت ليهو وتاني 
*بقول ليك اشتري سريع لأنها أسي بتزيد 
*لو اتلايقت بقول ليك عملت مية خمسة وتسعين 
*واذا فتحت خشمك تاني بقول ليك تلتمية ما بتجيبها ليك
*علي الطلاق ولا من محلها 
*قلت لي منتخبنا الجديد كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*أكتب قبل لقاء الشرطة 
*أتمنى أن لا تعتقلنا 
*اليومين دي ما بنتحمل 
*كفانا سهر الجداد المسويهو فينا الأهلي القاهري
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*من أعظم شعارات الثورة لدينا 
*عندك خت ما عندك شيل يا أخينا 
*يبقى شوفوا ديل منو يا والينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال لما سمعت إنو المعجون بي أربعمية كنت قايلو معجون تركيب القزاز... أتاريهو معجون تركيب المواطن!!!!.... كر علينا 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

